# spouse visa - carers allowance



## zuk (Oct 27, 2014)

joppa i need you help please. hi ive read alot of your comments and would like some help if thats ok. i get carers allowance and work part time. caÂ£61 pwk n part tme wrkÂ£97.50 pwk. i have 2 children so i gey child benefit at 33.70 pwk and ctc at Â£113 pwk so could you tell me if you know how much should i be showing for each week? plz also i startd carers in june 2014 buh didnt cleam til august at the same time i startd workin part time. carers got back dated til june and they payed me in october aswel as send me the dwp lettr of carers. so could u also tel me when could i start showing my statements of 4-6 months fr visa?


----------



## zuk (Oct 27, 2014)

if any1 else is online now and can help? thx in advance


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

You need each week 113.70 + 66.33 + 66.33 + 17.45 = £263.81 after rent or mortgage and council tax.
You need to show income for 6 months or any shorter period since you started work. You can add all the benefits you get.


----------



## zuk (Oct 27, 2014)

whats the Â£17? i dont pay fr anythin living with parents. i just get child benefit and child tax for both kids and carers allowance and money frm my part time job. adding all that each wk should that be enough? and should i start showing my statements frm when i got my 1st salary of my parttine job evntho i at that time my carers was in process of being back dated and recived the lettr and 1st carers payment in oct


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

£17.45 is family premium (don't ask me what's for). Just add up all your income including benefits and tax credit and see if it comes to at least £263.81. If you don't pay any rent or council tax, then you can show your total income.
Last 6 months' pay from your part-time job or since you started work, whichever is longer. If it fluctuates, take an average. They are only interested in how much in total you get now. Enclose your award letter from DWP about carer's allowance, and one bank statement showing the allowance being paid.


----------



## zuk (Oct 27, 2014)

oh ok yes i get just over Â£300 glad that wont b a problm. oh so i should show 6 mnths starting august my part time job. evntho i wasnt getin payed carers at that time because it was getttin back dated and they payed me afew months after


----------



## zuk (Oct 27, 2014)

thank you very much joppa


----------



## beissan (Oct 16, 2014)

Can you tell me which visa you are applying for ?? cann't understnd all what you were talking about ???
for what those calculations are for ??
please if you still here tell me ?!


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

beissan said:


> Can you tell me which visa you are applying for ?? cann't understnd all what you were talking about ???
> for what those calculations are for ??
> please if you still here tell me ?!


This doesn't apply to your situation. Don't worry about it.


----------



## beissan (Oct 16, 2014)

OOK thank you so muuuuuch !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## zuk (Oct 27, 2014)

does anyone know if its ok to to abrode while your geting carers allowance to submit your spouse case. if so is 3 weeks ok? would it affect the case?


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

Abrode?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Going abroad I think. The answer is yes, should be fine, provided you stay out within the limit for receiving CA.


----------



## zuk (Oct 27, 2014)

oh lol yes i meant abroad spelling error :flushed:


----------



## zuk (Oct 27, 2014)

thank you joppa


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

2 weeks is this limit and you must notify the DWP who may not pay for that period if the disabled person is not with you.


----------



## zuk (Oct 27, 2014)

ok i was thinking il send the papers off and buy my travel ticket showin that too in the case n go once he recieves his visa for 2wks so my inlaws can c our children aswel. would that b ok?


----------



## AmyD (Jan 12, 2013)

Could you please spell properly? It is difficult to read your post and text language is prohibited by forum rules.


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

Yes, you are allowed 2 weeks without the disabled person so should be fine https://www.gov.uk/carers-allowance-report-change


----------



## zuk (Oct 27, 2014)

oh sorry but its not that hard reading it but il try not writing in short


----------



## zuk (Oct 27, 2014)

only 2 weeks oh well thank you _shel


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

Aye because the whole reason you are entitled to carers allowance is because you are resident and caring for 35hrs a week.


----------



## zuk (Oct 27, 2014)

i cant seem to make a new thread so going to just write here. could someone please tell me what papers you send regarding the same spouse visa on this thread already. carers/ part time job. how many bank statements? etc.. thx in advance


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Up to 6 months or any shorter period you have been in work. For carer's allowance, award letter and one bank statement showing the money being received.


----------



## zuk (Oct 27, 2014)

so 6 months payslips wil do instead of 6 months bank statements


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

You should have both with respect to your job, but only one bank statement for carer's allowance.


----------



## zuk (Oct 27, 2014)

hmm il just have my payslips and 6 bank statemnts showing all my income including my job,carers what i get for my kids. with all my transactions throughout the 6 months


----------



## zuk (Oct 27, 2014)

i cant seem to find the button for making a new thread. using the website through mobile. mayb thats why. Need some help. if any1 can. related to this thread about spouse visa. i get carers allowance and work part time. 15 hpwk. £97.50 a wk. i get paid monthly. 97.50x52wks =5070÷12months=£422.50. is this calculation right? meaning i get paid £422.50 a month. is this how the visa people work out my earings. or wil they then do that calculation and do 422.50÷4wks=105.625 ?<< if they do it like this. then it means im earning more than £102 a week? wil that not matter? or wil they not do the extra calculation i did (422.50÷4=..)


----------



## zuk (Oct 27, 2014)

finally found new thread. but still if any1 can help through this thread then plz do. il be checking both threads.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

For those exempt from financial requirement, they (so you should too) calculate weekly. So you earn £97.50. Add to that what you get per week in carer's allowance and any other allowances and benefits (against per week), you will have your total weekly income. Take away your rent (if any) and council tax (again per week) and what's left should at least match £113.70 without dependent children.


----------



## zuk (Oct 27, 2014)

i have no rent or tax. 
i get more then 113 per week. i just want to know how will they work it out. will they use the method i showed or some other way? is getting paid weekly better or monthly?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Regardless of how you are paid, just work out your per week income if you are paid differently, such as monthly (multiply by 12 and divide by 52), two weekly (divide by 2) etc. Then do your maths. If you don't have dependent children living with you, you need to have £113.70 left each week to meet the requirement. If you have no rent or council tax to pay, the whole of your income must come to £113.70 or more.


----------



## zuk (Oct 27, 2014)

yes doing that calculation comes down to £105 meaning more then 102 that is of what carers allows. so i should reduce my hours. so i dont earn more then £102?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Well, it depends on how much over £113.70 you earn. Even if your carer's allowance is reduced because of your pay level, provided you still meet the requirement, you don't need to do anything.


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

His carers allowance will be stopped if he is earning even one penny over the limit. Then no entitlement to apply under these rules. 

If you are aready know you are earning over the limit you need to inform them or risk being prosecuted for benefit fraud. BUT what is your weekly wage ignoring of UKVI calculate it?

Ok read back you are ok, carers & disability service count what you get in your weekly pay pack not the silly UKVI calaculations. Though you know the earnings limit is going up by a whole £8 in april.


----------



## zuk (Oct 27, 2014)

its 97.50 a week but i get paid monthly. and didnt realise it till i started doing the calculation that its going over pen_mouth: so instead of working 15 hours. i was thinking if i can get it reduce to 13 hrs a wk. with having to children. and getting child benefit and child tax credit. carers allowance. part time shop of 13 hrs meaning i will get from that £84.50 pweek instead. will i stil be ok to do the visa like this? wil my earnings be enoug? calculation yearly.


----------



## zuk (Oct 27, 2014)

i dont want to be earning more or less and messing anythin up. 7 years i can not bare any more distance away







from my husband. its not fair on our kids. these stupid laws. keeping loved ones apart. :angry:


----------



## zuk (Oct 27, 2014)

according to 97.50 this is what i got paid. so i should apply for the visa yet?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

So you have children under 18 living with you? Then you need a lot more than £113.70.


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

Looks like you are already earning well over the earning limit. You need to cut down your hours now or stop claiming carers allowance. Its benefit fraud and whether intentional or not they will still prosecute you for it. They frequently share information with HMRC so will know soon enough even if you dont tell them.


----------



## zuk (Oct 27, 2014)

i have 2 children under 18. who i recieve cb and ctc for. 61.35+97.50 is more then 113. and to top it up because i have kids. i can add the cb and ctc that makes my total near or over 300. so i should be ok?


----------



## zuk (Oct 27, 2014)

i thought i was ok because i was earning wwekly less then £102. but didnt know its worked out yearly till now. so eventhough im earning 97.50wk less then 102. its stil over due to calculation of yearly. great.


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

Nothing to do with yearly. In 1 4 week month you earned £448.50, that's more than £102 a week. Its even more than what the new allowance will be in April. 

With children you need much more than £113 because you need extra money for each of them. 

Though you realise when UKVI check with your employer, HMRC & DWP re your income claims they are going to see you actually have no entitlement to carers allowance so not only will you get no visa but will also be facing a benefit fraud charge.


----------



## zuk (Oct 27, 2014)

oh my god. im stressing out now. my last payment from job was meant to be 390 but there was a error and put in more. should i just reduce my hours to 13 then that means il b getting paid 84.65 i think well something like that. with that amount. how shel i calculate it. cb ctc ca and part time job? and just do a nother 3 months to show as proof for visa. instead of my previous bank statements and payslips? thank you both for your time and help. i just can not believe im gettin my self stuck when all along i thought i was doing right.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

With two children, you need weekly 113.70 + 66.33 + 66.33 + 17.45 = £263.81. The amount will go up on 1st April to 114.85 + 66.90 + 66.90 + 17.45 = £266.10.


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

You need an extra £66.33 per child plus £17.45

So on top of the £113 that would be £263.81 per week needed. 

Like I said you need to cut down your hours or stop claiming carers allowance. Sounds like you would have enough coming in, you do though need to take away your rent and council tax from the amount you have coming in.


----------



## zuk (Oct 27, 2014)

im goin to ask my boss if i can cut down my hours.does it matter geting paid weekly or monthly? because of the way they calculate it. yearly i think. dont want to be short of afew pounds if they work it out yearly when i reduce my hours.


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

we are not going to advise you on how to commit benefit fraud.


----------

